# Getting data in and out of the iPad



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

This is an issue which is unclear to me at present. There are a lot of apps - web based apps, games etc - which don't need to work with user-visible data files. We know that photos, music, video and iWork app data will sync through iTunes. But how will other apps which work with data files handle getting them on and off the device?

Brushes, for example, allows import and export via the Photo app, and through a dedicated web server. These seem like very clunky mechanisms to me, and they don't scale well to large numbers of apps, particularly if each app is to have it's own "gallery". No doubt Apple have ideas about how to solve this. MobileMe perhaps, though this implies more proprietary lock-in, more monthly fees etc.

We don't really have enough information yet to know how this will work, but to me it seems a key detail if the iPad is intended to be a device to work on, rather than just to play on. Any ideas?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This article at Engadget claims that it does have the capability in software to do so....



> We can also confirm that iPhone OS 3.2 supports file downloads and local storage in the browser, which means you'll be able to pull files off the web and use them in other apps


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting article in many ways. It also refers to "the beginnings of file upload in Safari ". I think easy data transfer is something which is just going to have to work if the iPad is to be a serious tool.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lost of stuff that I've read says that the iPad will mount a folder on the desktop when it's connected to the computer - where each app who needs read/write of files will have a folder that you can use to drag stuff on/off the iPad.


----------



## JustReelFilms (Sep 4, 2009)

*I have details*

I'm a developer and here is the documentation in the SDK regarding Files support.


"In iPhone OS 3.2, there is new support for exchanging and opening files. This support makes it easier to implement more document-centric applications, similar to what you might find on a desktop computer, while still maintaining a simplified interface for your users.

*File-Sharing Support*
Applications that want to share files with the user can now do so using the file-sharing support in iPhone OS 3.2. Here’s how it works:

1. An application indicates that it wants to share files by including the UIFileSharingEnabled key in its Info.plist file.
2. It puts whatever files it wants to share in its Documents/Shared directory.
3. When the device is plugged into the user’s computer, a mount point is added to the system and the contents of any shared directories appear on the user’s desktop.
4. Users can modify the contents of this directory freely by copying files out, deleting files, or dragging new files in.
5. Applications that support file sharing should recognize when files have been added to the directory or removed and respond appropriately. For example, if the user added files to the directory, your iPad application might make those files available from its interface. You should never expect the user to go searching for files in this directory, nor should your application rely on any files being in this directory. It is strictly for sharing files with the user’s computer.


*Document Support*
An application can now register the file types it supports with the system and receive notifications when a file of the given type needs to be opened. It does this by including the CFBundleDocumentTypes key in its Info.plist file. An application that registers one or more file types may also be expected to open files of those types at some point later. It does this by implementing the application:didFinishLaunchingWithOptions: method in its application delegate and look for a file in the UIApplicationLaunchOptionsURLKey key of the provided dictionary.

Complimenting the ability to open files of known types is the addition of the UIDocumentInteractionController class in the UIKit framework. This class provides a user-based interaction model for managing files that your application does not know how to open. The document interaction controller provides options for previewing the contents of a file in place or opening it in another application. Document interaction controllers are particularly useful for email applications or applications that may download files from the network."

In this case, it is very easy to transfer files back and forth from the Desktop. The iPad OS has a files management abstraction so applications associated with the file type will able to find it. There was also a mention that it can be done Wirelessly without needing the use for iTunes syncing. 

Also, since it supports virtually any file types as long theres an app for it, it is possible to open the file type with another existing app like "Open With.." 

Another thing is that it also supports previewing of files. For example you have a .DOC attachment from Mail, you tap to preview or tap and hold to get a list of options in this case "Open With..." and applications supporting that file type will be listed, and so on..


----------



## Snookaroo (Dec 12, 2007)

This has been a big question for me too. I was just at an Apple store and asked several folks there... there seemed to be a consensus that there would have to be a desktop folder that would sync through iTunes along the lines of the previous post.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*SD Memory Card*

In reviewing the accessories that will be available for the iPad I see a SD Card Adapter for the 30 Pin Dock Connector. This should allow file transfer to the iPad?
There was also a USB Adapter which could potential be used for External Drive Access?
(See this link for a picture of them: Apple Details First iPad Accessories - PCWorld

DavidH


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The issue with the SD Card Adapter is that it may be tied, via the OS, to nothing more than photo upload and not provide direct file access (anyone have one for the current iPod Touch? The "Camera kit" or whatever it is?).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> The issue with the SD Card Adapter is that it may be tied, via the OS, to nothing more than photo upload and not provide direct file access (anyone have one for the current iPod Touch? The "Camera kit" or whatever it is?).


I have the Apple Camera connection kit and I have used it to upload photos to my iPod Video,
Yes, It will work with an SD card reader, But not just any reader,
It has to be a Transcend type reader.

It won't work in reverse though. I can't download from the iPod.
Also it won't work with my iPod Touch.

Dave


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

According to a recent apple insider report....

The files are saved to the apps package file, so deleting the app deletes the files.

Apparently there will be something regarding wireless access to files via a ipad network share. How well and if it will actually show up and work like this is still just a rumour/theory.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Um, hello folks ---

How do we get files to/from the iPhone and iPod Touch?

There's your answer.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

The too and from the iphone works great for an iphone but not a tablet.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Um, hello folks ---
> 
> How do we get files to/from the iPhone and iPod Touch?
> 
> There's your answer.


Are you suggesting that iTunes will create a new tab for every app that's installed on the iPad, to allow for proper file syncing and back ups?

It's a viable option, but too soon to assume that's the plan.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Um, hello folks ---
> 
> How do we get files to/from the iPhone and iPod Touch?
> 
> There's your answer.


So I won't be able to download a file to work on, and I won't be able upload it to a server when I'm done. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Files for iWork will create a shared folder in your finder that you can move files to and from.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> Q: “Can the iPad read a USB memory stick with the camera USB adapter?” - Hector Badillo
> 
> A: This depends on what you’re referring to. If you mean a Sony Memory Stick format card reader, the answer is “probably yes,” but if you mean a USB flash drive, the answer is less clear. Apple’s two piece iPad Camera Connection Kit is designed specifically to provide access to photos and videos found on a USB-connected camera or an SD card, not the file system of a USB flash drive. In the past, Apple’s since-discontinued iPod Camera Connector was able to connect to certain card reader accessories as well, but only synchronized camera-generated content from the connected cards. Our gut feeling is that Apple’s decision to name the Kit as a “Camera Connection” accessory signals that other types of devices will not be supported in any official way, but may work on a case-by-case basis.


(iLounge.com)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

antirealist said:


> So I won't be able to download a file to work on, and I won't be able upload it to a server when I'm done. Thanks for letting us know.


You might try reading the entire thread, particularly the post where specific details from the not-yet-released 3.2 SDK spell out exactly how this would work. I was referring both to the current methods AND the forthcoming one, since I read the thread before commenting.

A closed mind is a waste.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

I did read the entire thread. Unlike everyone else's, your contribution was completely unhelpful, and dismissive in tone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

antirealist said:


> I did read the entire thread. Unlike everyone else's, your contribution was completely unhelpful, and dismissive in tone.


I will match my contribution to this forum against yours any day, boyo.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

Try making a useful contribution on this thread.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I will match my contribution to this forum against yours any day, boyo.


That doesn't mean you don't come off like a jerk sometimes, bro.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

ANYway... back to the topic at hand...

*An SD memory card adapter for your iPhone*



> zoomMediaPlus‘ new zoomIt SD card adapter for iPhone and iPod Touch fills a gaping hole of utility. Not only does it let Apple handset owners look at photos, play music, and read documents off an SD card, it has smart software that optimizes the experience.
> 
> When you first connect the adapter, it prompts you onscreen to download a free iPhone app that controls the media on your memory cards.




(more info at VentureBeat)

*PS: Anybody know the UBB (or whatever we use here) code for setting in-line image size so I can shrink that thing down a bit?*


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> That doesn't mean you don't come off like a jerk sometimes, bro.


I plead guilty, but in my defense I'm hardly alone there.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *PS: Anybody know the UBB (or whatever we use here) code for setting in-line image size so I can shrink that thing down a bit?*


I wasn't aware that there was one, but that would be a nice feature. I generally pre-shrink em in GC and toss them onto my own web space (or EhMac's provided space) when I post pics.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> ANYway... back to the topic at hand...


So I think that is a useful attachment. BUT there should be some kind of external storage capability built into the device itself, instead of having to add an attachment. It seems to be better to have the an SD card attachment, but there should be something. 


Ok, so what do we have so far?

Online - through email, sync etc.
Wireless? - network share
Wired - Through iTunes etc.
Accessories - Through attachments.


And how do programs access these storage devices, can they all do it? or just some.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Check out Zoom Media. They just announced an SD card reader for iPhone (which I'm pretty sure is going to work on iPad). It allows use of any iPhone supported file type including PowerPoint. The associated app helps manage transfers etc.

I'm pre-ordering one today as it's $10 cheaper and includes a 4GB card. Won't ship until April and the shipping to Ontario seems to be about $18.

Edit - sorry, missed page three here. Still the details might be helpful for someone.


----------

